# First the ".50 Caliber Hammer," Now This:



## Marauder06 (Mar 23, 2015)

For those of you who remember my ".50 Caliber Hammer" story from a few years back, I give you this:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Afghanistan-reservist-explodes-backyard.html



> Afghanistan reservist puts himself and family in hospital after taking a blow torch to a souvenir machine gun bullet in his Illinois backyard



Looks like we need some more gun control in Illinois...


----------



## AWP (Mar 23, 2015)

Did you ever think aliens exist and we're the intergalactic trailer park? They watch us do stuff like this and that's why we don't have a warp drive or light sabers or anything?


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 23, 2015)

What fresh hell did he have back there?  Tracer, my ginger ass.  Not a whole lot of information in the article, really, but I'd wager that he managed to extract the guts from the tracer round itself and put a sufficient amount of the combustible material into a different container, providing more compression upon ignition, and setting the stage for an earth-shattering kaboom.  

Then again, for all I know, dude managed to bring home a tracer round meant for the GAU 8.  But there's no way he did the kind of damage the article alludes to by torching off a single 5.56 tracer round, or even two of them.


----------



## busdriver (Mar 23, 2015)

.50 API?


----------



## medicchick (Mar 24, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> What fresh hell did he have back there?  Tracer, my ginger ass.  Not a whole lot of information in the article, really, but I'd wager that he managed to extract the guts from the tracer round itself and put a sufficient amount of the combustible material into a different container, providing more compression upon ignition, and setting the stage for an earth-shattering kaboom.
> 
> Then again, for all I know, dude managed to bring home a tracer round meant for the GAU 8.  But there's no way he did the kind of damage the article alludes to by torching off a single 5.56 tracer round, or even two of them.






http://www.chicagotribune.com/subur...lindenhurst-fireworks-met-20150322-story.html



> The family was outside their home with the reservist, who had recently served in Afghanistan and returned home in the fall of 2014 with a souvenir -- a .50-caliber machine gun round, said the commander.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 24, 2015)

That actually provided a little more information.  Dude's a dumbass, for sure.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 24, 2015)

This would have never happened if he held it in his teeth when he torched it...


----------



## Etype (Mar 24, 2015)

Sounds like something that would have happen in my central Florida neighborhood growing up.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 24, 2015)

He was just trying to show his family the end product of all of his training...:-/

On an serious note...it could have turned out way worse than it did for any number of them. 

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 24, 2015)

Etype said:


> Sounds like something that would have happen in my central Florida neighborhood growing up.



That was one of the first things I thought of concerning some of the antics that was committed by some of my family members when I was younger. I had a younger cousin that couldn't have fun without blowing something up. I am seriously shocked he has lived this long.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 24, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> For those of you who remember my ".50 Caliber Hammer" story from a few years back...


 
I remember the photo of the guy's hand with his thumb hanging off and bloody shreds for fingers. Didn't he try to clear a jam on a Ma Deuce using the primer end of a live round? :wall::wall:


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 24, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> I remember the photo of the guy's hand with his thumb hanging off and bloody shreds for fingers. Didn't he try to clear a jam on a Ma Deuce using the primer end of a live round? :wall::wall:


More or less.  I'll post a story about it in a day or two.


----------



## Brill (Mar 24, 2015)

How did he get it past the TSA-like screening when exiting the country?


----------



## pardus (Mar 24, 2015)

lindy said:


> How did he get it past the TSA-like screening when exiting the country?



It would be as easy as hell to sneak something out in the unit's gear that is checked by Soldiers.


----------



## RetPara (Mar 25, 2015)

lindy said:


> How did he get it past the TSA-like screening when exiting the country?



Gee how did I go to Grenada with a ruck and A Bag.   Came back with a ruck, 4 A Bags, and 3-4 crates....... Or bring back the disarmed (Russian) TMP-5 Step Mine that I use for a candy dish on my desk at home....    Lindy....  son... seriously....  You need to check the Steve Martin movie 'Sgt Bilko' and watch the old 50's Phil Silvers comedy series by the same title....   I bet you just accept it when supply says no you can't have something....


----------



## Brill (Mar 25, 2015)

RetPara said:


> Gee how did I go to Grenada with a ruck and A Bag.   Came back with a ruck, 4 A Bags, and 3-4 crates....... Or bring back the disarmed (Russian) TMP-5 Step Mine that I use for a candy dish on my desk at home....    Lindy....  son... seriously....  You need to check the Steve Martin movie 'Sgt Bilko' and watch the old 50's Phil Silvers comedy series by the same title....   I bet you just accept it when supply says no you can't have something....



Grenada...hell, I went there on vacation.  There was a war there?

We had Customs guys go through our shit and personal bags were x-ray'd as well as passed the K9 sniff test.   They even confiscated opened vitamins and stuff like that.  The amnesty box was at capacity!


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 26, 2015)

link to the .50 cal hammer story


----------



## Gunz (Mar 31, 2015)

So sir...your saying this is wrong?


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 31, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> So sir...your saying this is wrong?



Not at all, GO FOR IT!!!
:die:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 31, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Not at all, GO FOR IT!!!



But be sure to video it!


----------



## x SF med (Mar 31, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> So sir...your saying this is wrong?



there is no fire, there is no tobacco, there is not a loaded firearm nor a grenade.... not sure if it's safe without all of those items.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 31, 2015)

Those might be de-mil'd bottle openers for all I know, I can't even see a primer in the round in the vice.  Oh well only one way to find out...  ;)


----------



## Gunz (Apr 1, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> Those might be de-mil'd bottle openers for all I know, I can't even see a primer in the round in the vice.  Oh well only one way to find out...  ;)


 
Primers GTG, sir...all I need is x SF med to come down here to Florida and bring the accelerants.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 1, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Primers GTG, sir...all I need is x SF med to come down here to Florida and bring the accelerants.



Accelerants and matches are 0699's bailiwick...


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 1, 2015)

Every good story starts with, "Hold my beer." So until @Ocoka One says that famous line, he's safe.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 1, 2015)

SOTGWarrior said:


> Every good story starts with, "Hold my beer." So until @Ocoka One says that famous line, he's safe.



Now ^^^^^^  that brings a smile.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 1, 2015)

SOTGWarrior said:


> Every good story starts with, "Hold my beer." So until @Ocoka One says that famous line, he's safe.




Sir, minor correction.....  it's " Here, Hold my beer and watch this.  It's gonna be epic."


----------

